# Threaded shutter release for Canon AE-1



## lewismalpas (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to buy a relatively inexpensive shutter release cable for my canon AE-1 so I can practice night photography, is there any brands/products in particular which I should be looking for? I am not entirely sure what dimeter cable to buy, is this a standard width for older cameras which take a threaded cable?

Many thanks in advance for your help,

Lewis.


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes, it's a standard size.

Adorama 20" Standard Cable Release with Screw Lock


----------



## cptkid (Aug 4, 2013)

As above.

I got mine from Jessops, but I dunno if they will do them anymore as it was an own branded product, and from what I can tell, they are no longer doing that stuff anymore. 

I'd try ebay or amazon. However, I purchased one from ebay previously that broke after about 6 months.


----------



## KmH (Aug 4, 2013)

The quality and durability of a release cable is generally a function of it's price.


----------



## lewismalpas (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies guys, I am based in the UK so getting the Adorama cable shipped over is quite expensive (For some reason its $43.00) - Is there any other brands that you would recommend?


----------



## cgw (Aug 5, 2013)

The Nikon AR-3 cable release isn't giveaway-priced but is very well-made. I've used/lost/busted a small pile of cheapies and decided to get a couple of Nikons, mainly for my medium format cameras and older manual 35mm bodies. No regrets.


----------



## lewismalpas (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help guys, I ended up buying this cable from eBay:
Shutter Release Cable | eBay

I am not sure who the manufacturer is but it should let me take a few night shots and experiment with longer exposures. If I end up getting into night photography I will look to buy a better cable such as the AR-3 cgw suggested!


----------

